# Now this is a beatiful bike...



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7190206291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

All but the bottle cage. Is that really late '70s? - TF


----------



## dannybgoode (Feb 3, 2005)

*What can I say*

That is indeed one of the most stunning bikes I've ever seen. And I thought my 'Nag was a peach. Ah well, they just don't build them like they used too...


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7190206291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> All but the bottle cage. Is that really late '70s? - TF


Probably not. The super record stuff looks more mid-80's.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7190206291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> All but the bottle cage. Is that really late '70s? - TF


What porn... is this guy a professional photographer? Beautiful...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yeah it's super*

look at the rear mech and the crank (plus white lever covers) I'm guessing mid 80s


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> look at the rear mech and the crank (plus white lever covers) I'm guessing mid 80s


The parts look mid '80s but the frame clips are surely mid '70s style.


----------

